# Valve mentions ATITool in latest Steam update



## wiak (Jan 11, 2008)

> Steam client update released
> January 10, 2008, 1:23 pm - Jason Ruymen
> 
> A Steam client update is now available. To apply the update, click the File menu inside of Steam and then select "Check for Steam Client Updates...". The specific changes include:
> ...


----------



## driver66 (Jan 11, 2008)

To W1z


----------



## xZippy (Jan 12, 2008)

Shwing!


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice, that's a 1up for W1z!


----------

